# "Honeyville Food Products"



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*From:
"Honeyville Food Products" <[email protected]>

Coupon Code: MEMORIAL

SUMMARY: SAVE 15% ON YOUR ENTIRE ONLINE ORDER* from Thursday 5/17/12 through Tuesday 5/22/12. Stock up and save on all of your favorites, and try some of our great new items, like our new 120 Serving Food Buckets . Simply enter coupon code MEMORIAL during checkout. ORDER NOW! SALE ENDS ON TUESDAY the 22nd of May.

http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/

Camping season is here! What better way to use, taste, and rotate your Food Storage stock? This week we're offering 15% off your entire online order. From Thursday 5/17/2012 through Tuesday 5/22/2012 you can save 15% off your entire order*. To receive your instant discount enter the coupon code MEMORIAL in the coupon code field on the second page of the checkout process. Be sure to click on the Apply button to activate the discount. Act now as this discount is only good from Thursday, May 17, 2012 through Tuesday, May 22, 2012.

This month were focusing on the great synergy between camping and food storage. Food storage products are light and ultra-portable, making them a camping and hiking staple. Our own Cookin' Cousins have a wonderful recipe for omelets in a bag, which work great in camp. Our Freeze Dried Meals can be bagged up and make an easy, just-add-water lunch or dinner, anytime...anywhere. For me, camping and hiking are about carrying in as little weight and bulk as you can. Light weight food storage is a perfect fit, and gives me an excuse to rotate and try some of the cans that I have in my pantry.

http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/cannedfoodstorage.aspx

We appreciate your business and strive to offer quality products at affordable prices. Should you have any questions or concerns, or just want to say hello, give us a call, toll-free, at (888) 810-3212 or send us an email at [email protected].

Regards,

Chris Ondatje

Director of E-Commerce

Honeyville Grain, Inc.

*15% off discount does not apply to our already low flat-rate shipping fee of $4.49. Discount valid for INTERNET ORDERS ONLY placed from Thursday, May 17, 2012 thru Tuesday, May 22, 2012 at 6:00PM Pacific Standard Time. For assistance call, toll-free, (888) 810-3212.
*


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I got that email also, I'm going shopping tonight.


----------

